# Pulled Pork UK TV and Social Media campaign



## wade (Jan 15, 2016)

Early last year there was a campaign in the UK to raise the awareness of pulled pork (no I didn't notice it either) and the second phase of this will be in February/March and then April/May this year. It will include TV adverts and social media. Anyone with commercial interests in BBQ, or Pulled pork in particular, may want to try to make the most of this "free" advertising.

More information can be found here...

http://www.meatinfo.co.uk/news/full...mail&utm_campaign=Newsletter+Weekly+Issue+751


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2016)

Wade said:


> Early last year there was a campaign in the UK to raise the awareness of pulled pork (no I didn't notice it either) and the second phase of this will be in February/March and then April/May this year. It will include TV adverts and social media. Anyone with commercial interests in BBQ, or Pulled pork in particular, may want to try to make the most of this "free" advertising.
> 
> More information can be found here...
> 
> http://www.meatinfo.co.uk/news/full...mail&utm_campaign=Newsletter+Weekly+Issue+751


Hey Wade,

Are the Cows & Chickens behind this "Pulled Pork Awareness Campaign"??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 17, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Hey Wade,
> Are the Cows & Chickens behind this "Pulled Pork Awareness Campaign"??? :biggrin:
> 
> Bear



[emoji]128077[/emoji] Nice one Bear!


----------



## markuk (Jan 17, 2016)

there was a comedienne on Live at the Apollo who mus have seen last years campaign as her routine when something like this ...

" What's all this about Pulled Pork - hasn't it been pulled enough now - just leave it alone" :)

Well I thought it was funny - I'll get me coat :)


----------

